# White patches on my face after one week holiday



## makeup4brides (Sep 17, 2012)

After I came back from a week holiday with a lovely tan, (even using a spf 30  I noticed that the first day I arrived home in the UK, white patches started to appear on my face. They started totally flat. After a short while (few days) a slight rash appeared arong the white patchy area.Then slowly started to become  a little raised and uneven in skin texture. After extensive research, I was convinced it is known as Tinea versicolor. However Tinea Versicolor only appear on the face in Children and young teenagers. Ive just turned 40 so I clearly dont fall in that catagory. So after seeing 4 doctors who all would not test my skin and neither would they claim to say what they may think it was... I did some nore research although the medication they were giving me was for Tinea. (whilst im on the waiting list to see a dermatologist). So I and you maybe depending on your age a very rare case of a Tinea versicolor sufferer, or its something else which is almost identical to Tinea is called Pityriasis Alba. Both are caused from a yeast condition that is activiated during heat and sweat exposure, so if on holiday or doing vigorous sports in warm climates. Tinea and Pityraiss are commonly found on teh chest, neck, stomach, back and at times legs, but still very rare on the face like i have, whichis why doctors dont know what it is!!
  	My rash has now almost gone after 3 months. However the white patches apparently will last for upto a year. So next summer I cant wait to slap on my sunblock and get the melanin to reboot itself on the white areas. If you have it though, dont be fooled in thinking that you can go in the sun hoping it will fade, as the rest of your face tans and your back to square one again.
  	Im just praying that I do not get it again next year when i go on holiday, although the chances are extreamly high. with about a 90% rate that you will get it again. But apparently after the 2nd year of having it, you have less chance that it will develop so badly.
  	Im a makeup artist so I find it hard to deal with this on my face, so I use Estee Lauder maximum cover on the white patches, which covers it quite well. However if i put blusher on, its a nightmare. I look like if i put a pink blush on, the area that is white looks Neon pink!! So i have just decided to look pretty plain without colour in my cheeks whilst i wait for it to return to my original colour being olive skined.
  	Would love to hear from anyone else who has this on their face or had it in the past and it necver came back.x


----------

